# depressed cockatiel? Or sick?



## MissMara (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just came back from a three week vacation and let my 2 year-old male hand reared cockatiel with his breeder who took care of him during my trip.

I got him back yesterday evening and apparently he went through a severe night fright, loosing at least 5 long flight feathers on his left wing and 2-3 tail feathers... He seemed fine, was happy to see me, chirped and cuddled and was his usual self. He got home and went to sleep relatively fast. He seemed tired but I thought it was normal.

Today he is completely apathetic, wants to cuddle all the time under my chin, is a bit fluffed up (but no breathing problems, or nose discharge), trembles a little, is very sleepy and sleeps on both legs (which is usually a bad sign...) He eats and drinks, but very little.

I have to travel a lot because of work and personal matters, and I have always left him in good hands when I was away, with people I trust and that he knows. I always got him back in perfect shape, not depressed at all. He adapts well to other people and is very sociable.

I have a vet appointment in a couple of hours, thankfully, but still want to share my experience and see if anyone experienced anything similar or can give me advice.

Could it be he is depressed because he can't fly? A combination of me being away, and his feather loss? Can birds get depressed after night frights? If so, how long can it last before I should get really worried?

I doubt he's sick because his droppings look fine (maybe a bit smaller and less humid), no nose discharge, no heavy breathing...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It sounds like the night fright probably stressed him out a lot. Losing that many feathers at once is never comfortable (especially if they were blood feathers). He's probably wondering why he can't fly as well. Does he attempt to fly and then fall? It can be frustrating for them to suddenly lose that ability to take flight.

You being away for three weeks would have definitely taken a toll on him, too. Is he very attached to you? Also, was he around other birds while you were away? He may have picked something up, just a thought.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon & hope it goes well at the vet.


----------



## MissMara (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi and thanks for the answer!

He tries to fly but falls and bangs into stuff. He hasn't tried in a while and is just sitting on my shoulder and doesn't move... 

I have always accustomed my bird to different environments and people so that when I leave for a few days, he doesnt get depressed, and up to now it has always gone very well, that's why I think his depression is probably mostly caused by the loss of feathers than my leaving. And he stayed with a professional breeder who could take care of him, and who raised him until I got him when he was weaned. Maybe its just the bad combo of other environment+loss of feathers/night fright/going back home suddenly.

He is very attached to me of course but likes other people, and some of my friends can even pet him and cuddle with him.

If unfortunately he is stressed because he gets moved too much, that would be a really severe issue for me. I have had him for 2 years, but a few months ago my life changed drastically and I have to travel more often, and for longer times. I wish I could take him with me (I might be moving to the US soon, I live in Europe, and I'm going there every 2 months for about 2-3 weeks at a time) I have never had any problems, and have been careful to get people I trust and he trusts to take care of him. Of course if I move there he'll come with me! but for now, I have to make this as easy as possible for him.

Poor little guy, he is so tired right now... I'm really worried...


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope he's not sick or depressed 
I agree and think it may just be the night fright and your leaving that made him a bit stressed.

Good luck at the vets and let us know how it goes!


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, i think you're doing a really good job with leaving him with the right people. I know a lot of people that neglect their bird/get the wrong person to watch it, so it's nice to see someone who cares!


----------



## MissMara (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks again!

I also just noticed that he is shivering, at least his left wing is (not the rest of the body), the one that he injured. I am starting to think something might be broken, or sprained (he can stretch them though) He doesn't squawk when preening it (and he didn't lose any blood feathers) but he doesn't hold it closely to the body, he holds it away like when he does the heart-shaped wings. The wing thing has gotten worse since this morning. I think that's the real problem.

Getting people to keep watch on my bird is really hard, as he needs a lot of company. I could simply pay someone to just come and change the food and water every day, but I refuse to do it. Finding better solutions has been very stressful but I'm trying my best to keep my bird as happy as possible! ^^


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Where in Europe are you? If you do move to the States, what is the procedure for getting birds into the country?
As for your bird not feeling well, I would take him to the vet.


----------



## MissMara (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm in Switzerland, and I've been looking in the procedure for getting birds in the US. The amount of paperwork is staggering, there is a 20 day long quarantine, but I don't want to leave him behind! I will do everything I can to get him here with me if I move there.

I am taking him to a vet in an hour. Glad I could get an appointment so quickly! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Please do keep us posted. The blood loss could be part of the problem with the shaking and the stress from the night fright could be what's causing him to act this way. Hopefully he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## MissMara (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got back from the vet and he does have a swelling on his "elbow" (no blood though but clearly a trauma) but his general health isn't good but the vet couldn't clearly state what was wrong. Apparently his heart is super slow, and he is very lethargic. When the vet put him back on a perch, his feet couldn't even grip the perch completely... So he's keeping him for a few days. I feel sad and empty but bringing him there was the best I could do..


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the situation, MissMara! 
But keep your head up, he's in a safe place with safe people so he should be back to good in no time!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor guy.  If he was flying around banging into things, is it possible he has a head injury?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

He's in the best place now. You did the best thing by taking him to the vet. Hopefully they will be able to make him all better. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is scary news. It's good the vet decided to keep him for a while to monitor him, hopefully he can figure out why this is happening. You did all you can do, don't blame yourself. I'm sending plenty of well-wishes your way.


----------



## MissMara (Jun 18, 2013)

thank you all!

I was wondering: If you ever experienced a wing being injured in your bird, how did you bird behave after that? I found a few threads and apparently, the bird acting like it's really sick (sleeping on both legs, puffed up, tired all the time, not eating much, and apathetic) is a pretty common behaviour after such an injury, and the bird goes back to its normal behaviour 1-3 days later. My little guy was like that before I took him to the vet, and I know that generally, when a bird shows such a behaviour, he has little chances of surviving (I lost a bird who caught a flu and was acting that way, but the vet unfortunately couldn't save him because it was already too late...  )

. But (thank goodness) when it acts that way after an injury with no blood being shed (therefore no infection) it rarely ends badly. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It can be like that. My Honey has a wing injury that keeps recurring. It's slowly getting better, she seems to be sorting herself out. On top of that she's going through a molt which is making her really tired/lethargic and just generally cranky/anti-social. There could be a few reasons for your bird to be acting this way. Let's hope you get him back safe and sound.


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

I do hope your little bird will be all right he's in the right place.
I know how I would feel if it was my bird.


----------

